# Atonal pieces ending with a consonant chord



## Niavlys (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey there!

I'm looking for atonal (or at least non-tonal) works ending with a consonant chord/triad, like Scriabin's Prometheus or Penderecki's Polymorphia.

It can be orchestral, choral, chamber, keybord music... anything 

Thanks in advance for your recommandations!

- Sylvain


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm not sure what you mean with "atonal"... So maybe this is not what you are looking for, but I was thinking about Dutilleux symphony no. 1 scherzo.. It's kinda wild, but ends in a beatiful chord.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Schoenberg's Piano Concerto ends with a major seventh chord.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I know this isn't helpful, but my undergraduate sight-singing class used to sing four part chorale-like exercises, beginning with a major triad, winding through the most perverse atonal chaos for a few measures, and then ending on another major triad. It was always a delight (and shock) when it came out right and that triad resounded at the end in all its glory. Mr. Hand, the teacher, apparently had a book of them.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Schoenberg's "Ode to Napoleon" ends with an E-flat major chord (homage to the Eroica).


----------

